# Is there such thing as an implantation dip?



## Clairemarie

Hi ladies... this is the first time I have posted on a forum. I am in my 2ww. Driving myself crazy as we all do! Now just asking for some advice really. My bbt has been really odd this month. And I can't work it out. I had a dip for what I thought was ovulation and along side it had watery cm like normal every month. (I have a regular 29 day cycle) but I then noticed my temp declining then had another spike with another bout of watery cm. Is this implantation (wishful thinking) or late ovulation? The app can't figure out my ovulation day and both times had a strong but not quite positive lh test??? What's happening?!? 
Any ideas would be grateful xx


----------



## Butywbrainz

Hi clairemarie. How are you ☺️?! I use fertility friend to keep track of my repo info. I take my bbt and notice a slight dip right before a noticeable rise in temp (97.5 - 98.3!) every month. I understand the dip day to be ovulation day. This month, I experienced something I’ve never seen before - a triphasic shift! AKA a implantation day dip (98.1)! Then another rise to 98.3! Google this. That’s what you seem to mention. I’ve read this isn’t a guarantee of Bfp, but is a possible indicator of pregnancy . Hope this gives some kind of insight for you. I haven’t tested yet. God’s favor & baby


----------



## Samanthatc

I had a big dip today too and I’ve just been reading about implantation dips. Hopefully it’s a good sign for us both. Although I think 6dpo is a little early for implantation for me


----------



## Samanthatc

Sorry just realised I uplaided the wrong photo. I had a big dip in temp today at 6dpo.


----------

